
The Places in America with the Highest (and Lowest) STD Rates - ryan_j_naughton
https://priceonomics.com/the-places-in-america-with-the-highest-and-lowest/
======
siruncledrew
Alaska was not my first guess, but made sense after thinking about it.

This got me thinking about what Scandinavia is like, and sure enough they both
share high rates of chlamydia and gonorrhea:
[https://www.thelocal.se/20130605/48350](https://www.thelocal.se/20130605/48350)
, [https://onlinedoctor.superdrug.com/std-us-
eu/](https://onlinedoctor.superdrug.com/std-us-eu/)

Could this be a cold-places thing?

